# Nike Crowley Pants



## Calibre 6 (Mar 30, 2010)

I bought a pair of the Nike Crowley pants a few weeks ago. The quality is top notch. I was debating on the Crowley pants to the Burton Cyclic pants and chose the Crowley because they fit me a little better and cause it was cheaper. The Cyclic was a little wider through the legs and felt a little too big for me. The gore-tex is very nice, kept me warm and dry in the few days I put them through this year.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

You just answered in the last what I was about to ask next; the warmth. So you don't need anything underneath them? Like another layer?


----------



## Calibre 6 (Mar 30, 2010)

Soul06 said:


> You just answered in the last what I was about to ask next; the warmth. So you don't need anything underneath them? Like another layer?


I usually have Under Armour 2.0 underneath all my snowboard clothes. And I'll start sweating after a few runs and have to open the vents a little. I run a little hotter than most though. I'm probably going to get lighter thermals since I don't want to open up the vents and get wet. To compare I find the Crowleys to be warmer and definitely dryer than some some cheap Burton pants I got on clearance at REI one year (non gore-tex).


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Cool thanx


----------

